# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите пожалуйста. Не могу обновить релиз 8.2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## ИванПетров

Знающие люди, помогите пожалуйста. У меня стоит 1С 8.2 (конфигурация 2.0.25.5) Нужно обновиться до действующей на сегодняшний день. Я нашел такую инфу. сначала нужно обновить до версии 2.0.26.8, затем до 2.0.27.10, потом до 2.0.28.3 и т.д до версии 2.0.32.4.... Не понимаю что делаю не так...ИИИИИ. Скачал версию 2.0.26.8 захожу в конфигуратор, раздел конфигурация, поддержка-обновить конфигурацию. Выбираю файл обновления cfu.... На все соглашаюсь... А обновления не происходит. Скажите что я делаю не так..ИИИИИИИ?

----------


## qqq111qqq

А что пишет?

----------


## Shad86

В конфигураторе открой Конфигурация - Поддержка - Настройка поддержки, и посмотри какая версия написана там. Если не 2.0.25.5, а более ранняя, то просто в окне запуска 1С удали базу из списка, перезапусти 1С и заново добавь базу))

----------


## SamaraDim

А программа сама видит файл обновления, при автоматическом поиске? Если не видит то скорее всего нужен еще промежуточный релиз. На крайний случай можно универсальным обменом данных перекинуть данные из старой сразу в последний версии релиз.

----------


## vkozak

А по подробней про эту возможность можно?

----------


## nattalli

Если есть cf-ник новой конфигурации , то конфигурация, поддержка-обновить конфигурацию  - и не поиск , а выбор файла - cf. 
Или более надежнее Конфигурация - Сравнить, обьединить с конфигурацией из файла.

----------

